# My Iron Maiden / Eddie Pipes



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have had these for a couple of weeks now. Just getting around to posting the pics though. Been a tough couple of weeks between losing my dog and bringing a new one home and I could not get to them sooner. But here they are.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice! 
Showed these pics to the wife, her exact words, oh my god, I like it!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

That's bad ass. I want one now.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Those are awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Wow, those came out great! If I'm ever in the market for a custom meer, I'm definitely going to Hilmi!


----------



## iclemcwazowski (4 mo ago)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I have had these for a couple of weeks now. Just getting around to posting the pics though. Been a tough couple of weeks between losing my dog and bringing a new one home and I could not get to them sooner. But here they are.


Where on earth can a person find those? I’m a serious Metal Head and I love Iron Maiden. I’d like to buy a set myself.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Very old thread but it seems they were made by Hilmi Cay, do a search of his name on some Meerschaum sites, here is one that talks about him


https://www.meerschaumonline.com/index.php?route=extension/ciblog/ciauthor/info&ciblog_author_id=1



Could be its his site


----------

